# A few questions about paintball



## CuongNhuka (Jul 20, 2009)

So, I've been thinking about getting into Paintball for a while, and I mentioned that to a buddy of mine. He happens to own two markers, and sold me one (this is the marker http://www.pbreview.com/products/reviews/2155/). Me, him (he's Army by the way) and his brother are toying with the idea of setting up a team.

So, does anybody have any advice or ideas for me getting into paintball, or us setting up a team?


----------



## grydth (Jul 20, 2009)

Years ago I used to captain a rec team and we had a blast with the game. We used the name Schadenfreude, had a great team patch made and wore cast off East German and Swiss stuff. I was surprised how well we did.

One of our kids who's about your age plays now and really enjoys it. Go for it!


----------



## Big Don (Jul 20, 2009)

Those damn things HURT. Wear your cup! The last thing you want is a bloody welt down there... Face Masks/goggles are A MUST.


----------



## AlanMcGee (Jul 22, 2009)

Find a nice playfield with cool employees and hit it up at least once a week and get to know the regulars there. Same as any other sport, practice and you'll get better (especially if you get to know the courses). Eventually if you want to go further upgrade your gun.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, 
Wear shoes. There used to be an indoor place here  and one time there was this little guy who came in wearing flip flops... I think he had to be carried out.


----------



## zDom (Jul 22, 2009)

What I'd really like to get involved in is Airsoft: less messy, but the same idea.

Opinions / comments re: Paintball vs Airsoft, or should I start another thread?


----------

